# The Cashout Chest Training Thread...



## Cashout (Jan 29, 2013)

Disclaimer: If, for second, you care about how much weight you can bench press, don’t waste your time reading any further!

The Cashout Chest - 1/28/13 - sorry for the poor pic quality battery was dead in my good camera







In the Beginning, I did a lot of what everyone does for chest…bench, bench, and more bench. Initially, my results were promising but I quickly plateaued and my chest development stagnated shortly thereafter.

So, as is the case with everything I’ve ever done, I sought out the insight of experts. 

Unfortunately, in the bodybuilding world, we often associate the term “expert” with someone who has great physical development. A lot of times that has more to do with genetics as opposed to knowledge and insight. So, after talking with some of the body builders in my gym who had great chest development, I understood, according to them, benching was the key to developing a chest.

The problem was that was not getting the job done for me anymore. So I had to re-think my chest training on my own. After much trial and error, I did develop not only a chest first rate chest but also some of my own rules for chest building. So without any further delay, here they are.

Chest Training Rule #1 – Check your ego at the door!

How much you can bench has little to do with the quality of your chest development. I’ve seen lots of guys throw up big weight. In 99% of those case, they don’t have half the chest development that I have. To that end, I can tell you that I doubt I could bench 350 if my life depended on it!

Too many time guys get hung up in the inescapable question – “How much can you bench?” That is the first thing someone says to me when they meet me and it has been for 25 years. The simple answer is I don’t know but they never want to hear that. Somehow “how much can you bench?” has become a measurement standard around the world. I’ll tell you, if your goal is to develop a quality chest – thick, proportional, rippled, and dense, you need to get out of the how much do you bench mind set. 

Chest Training Rule #2 – Don’t let the supporting muscles be your lynchpins.

Tris and shoulders are a lot smaller muscle groups than chest. In most chest exercise they are heavily involved. As a result of their supporting role, they are likely to be the first things to fail when you are training chest. The simple fact is that they often give out before chest is done. This is where I again employed a pre-exhaustion style of training with fantastic results.

Chest Training Rule #3 – Emphasis the stretch and contraction.

I learned early on that with Dumbbells I could get a much better stretch than if I used a tradition bar for benching movements. Additionally, dumbbells provided me a way to focus on the contraction at the top of the movement too. So using dumbbells was and still is a big part of my training.

Chest Training Rule #4 – Form and Feeling First!
I see lots of guys in the gym bouncing a bar off their chest. Similarly, I see lots of guys using dumbbell and not taking the weight down to their armpits. You are short chaning yourself by doing this and it typically goes back to Rule #1 If you are going to focus on form and feeling the muscle versus lifting weight you will not be able to lift as much weight BUT you will get a better quality of work in the chest.

So what does a common Cashout Chest session look like today?
Well here was the last chest routine I used.

4 Sets  of Dumbbell Flyes 80lbs X 10-12 reps Super setted with Flat Bench 225 X 10-12 Reps Super Setted with three-way cable cross overs 30 lbs X 10-12 to each position (High, Middle, low)

3 Sets of Incline Bench 205 X 12-15 reps Super setted with weighted dips 75 lbs X max reps to failure

That session takes about 30 minutes start to finish and your chest will feel like to swollen balloons when you are done!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 29, 2013)

Great info Cash! Those first few supersetted exercises would put me out of commission. I know I wouldn't have the gas for it. Hmmm, I and everyone else im sure can use more chest development. Going to possibly give this a try. Only drawback would be having all these stations open at the same time to superset.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 29, 2013)

I hate being asked what I bench.... 

Question: On the weighted dips do you lean forward to hit the chest or stay back for triceps work alone?

I'm all over this.... thanks a million Cash!

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (Jan 29, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Great info Cash! Those first few supersetted exercises would put me out of commission. I know I wouldn't have the gas for it. Hmmm, I and everyone else im sure can use more chest development. Going to possibly give this a try. *Only drawback would be having all these stations open at the same time to superset*.



Yup that is the tough if you are training in a crowded gym.

The other thing that is tough with this training is finding a partner that is willing to buy in also and follow through. with you.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Jan 29, 2013)

I agree about the open stations for super setting. I get do the dumbells and flat bench but the cross over station usually in use. 

80lb db fly is no joke!

Thanks for the great I sight and theories. I wish I was doing chest tonight.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 29, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I hate being asked what I bench....
> 
> Question: On the weighted dips do you lean forward to hit the chest or stay back for triceps work alone?
> 
> ...



Lean forward and actually reverse my grip so that my fingers are actually pointing inward toward my rib cage and my thumb is on the outside of the dip bar - think of it as a backwards grip. It forces my elbows out at 90 degrees from my body and doesn't allow me to rely on my tris by get them in close. Most folks don't have the flexibility in to feel comfortable doing it but it makes a big differnce in terms of stretch.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 29, 2013)

This looks like a great challenge for me. Thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 29, 2013)

i cant agree more.. looking great cash..

unless i go to the gym at 5am this might be a problem


----------



## Jada (Jan 29, 2013)

Great post, looking great!


----------



## JOMO (Jan 29, 2013)

One more thing....is that a picture of you hanging behind this picture? For motivation??


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 29, 2013)

wow i would have to have a emt standing buy to cart me to the e.r.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 29, 2013)

Good read Cash.. We obviously come from two different POV's when it comes to lifting... But one thing I can damn sure respect is the volume of work you can put into your chest. My work capacity is where I see the most benefit as a powerlifter. Biggest difference in that aspect though... The amount of time it takes to get thru it. To put that much weight across the pecs in 30 minutes is an astounding, blistering, pec bursting pace. Kudos... No texting between sets...


----------



## Cashout (Jan 29, 2013)

JOMO said:


> One more thing....is that a picture of you hanging behind this picture? For motivation??



Yup - I have taken progress pictures on a year-by-year basis for 20+ or so years now. I have them up in my gym. It is a way to remind myself where my physique came from and also help me to recall what worked along the way to produce changes in my physique.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 29, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good read Cash.. We obviously come from two different POV's when it comes to lifting... But one thing I can damn sure respect is the volume of work you can put into your chest. My work capacity is where I see the most benefit as a powerlifter. Biggest difference in that aspect though... The amount of time it takes to get thru it. To put that much weight across the pecs in 30 minutes is an astounding, blistering, pec bursting pace. Kudos... No texting between sets...



You are right the work load is really high for me at this point. It is one of those things that really gets people in the beginning when they start to train in this fashion. The biggest aid is actually being able to train in my gym here at the house - with this type of training if you get into a crowded gym, it would be very difficult to pull it off.

A couple of weeks ago I was in Miami and training at a local gym so I did a straight set routine starting with flat bench which is something I hadn't done in a while

I did 3 sets of flat for 10 X 315, 15 X 275, 25 X 225 and the really strange thing was between sets I felt like I wasn't doing enough!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for another helpful post brother...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 29, 2013)

Da Bomb - thanks Cash!


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 29, 2013)

Another great post post Cash.  I just read your leg training one from the other day.  Your tips, info and philosophies can be put into great use immediately for some of us that have hit certain plateaus.  Thanks for taking the time and posting these.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 29, 2013)

So even though its not chest day I decided to try this just for shits and giggles. I'll say this, cashout, I can definitely lift more poundage then you, but holy fucking shit balls this workout kicked my ass!!! I decided to try the exact weights you posted. By my 3rd monster set I was on fire. By my 4th, I thought I was gonna pass out. I only did 10 reps on my 1st set of incline. 2nd set only 6 so I dropped the weight and did 10 on the 3rd and made it to 9 on the 4th. Only thing I didn't do was weighted dips. I did body weight and only made it to 5 on my last set. My shit is J E LL Ooooooo. You just made me feel like a bitch cash but I enjoyed it! If you're gonna try this gentlemen make sure you have enough fuel in the tank and some water within crawling distance because you're gonna need it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2013)

I train at home also but do not have a cable cross machine. Any thoughts on a good sub for this portion of the super set?


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 30, 2013)

So i tried this tonite and let me say after about 10mins my chest was full as hell. Made it thru it and must say I like it alot.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 30, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> I train at home also but do not have a cable cross machine. Any thoughts on a good sub for this portion of the super set?



Light DB Flyes is about all you'll be able to sub in that case.


----------



## DF (Jan 30, 2013)

I like to switch up my routines.  After reading Cashouts prior post on here awhile back.  I decided work in super sets & some drop sets.  If your used to doing ust straight sets.  I recommend giving this a shot.  This will really shock the muscle groups, but leave the ego at the door as you wont be able to lift your usual weights.  After doing this routine for a bout 6 months I went back to some straight sets.  It's about time that I switch it back up to a Cashout type workout.

Also if trying this in a commercial gym you may need some substitue exercises.  Alot of the time the cable crossover was being used, so I'd do some incline flys instead ect....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers, Cash! Am already loving the pre-exhaust and super-set technique from your leg training thread. Looking forward to chest this weekend to give this a run!


----------



## Cashout (Jan 30, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> So even though its not chest day I decided to try this just for shits and giggles. I'll say this, cashout, I can definitely lift more poundage then you, but holy fucking shit balls this workout kicked my ass!!! I decided to try the exact weights you posted. By my 3rd monster set I was on fire. By my 4th, I thought I was gonna pass out. I only did 10 reps on my 1st set of incline. 2nd set only 6 so I dropped the weight and did 10 on the 3rd and made it to 9 on the 4th. Only thing I didn't do was weighted dips. I did body weight and only made it to 5 on my last set. My shit is J E LL Ooooooo. You just made me feel like a bitch cash but I enjoyed it! If you're gonna try this gentlemen make sure you have enough fuel in the tank and some water within crawling distance because you're gonna need it.



Now give it about 48-72 hours and you'll realize just how different the stimulation really was - prepare for a whole different kind of DOSM...you can cuss me later


----------



## PFM (Jan 30, 2013)

Right on track Sir Cash. Since I don't give two chits about weight my pecs have improved greatly. I'll add my own personal findings on pec training: Angles.


Angles for me are huge. I rarely flat and when I do it's the last set of drops just to take it all past failure. Also in my chest session I have eliminated the standard incline because that angle is 80% fronts delts for me. Low to med inclines for flyes & presses, cables performed at all angles and recently hunching at the bottom and arching my back as I pull and contract at the top of the movement for ultimate squeeze.

Thought I'd share that. Adding to another superb thread by Cash isn't easy ;-)


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 30, 2013)

I will 2nd the notion of low to medium angles. Far superior IME for targeting pecs over front delts.


----------



## PFM (Jan 30, 2013)

63Vette said:


> I hate being asked what I bench....
> 
> Question: On the weighted dips do you lean forward to hit the chest or stay back for triceps work alone?
> 
> ...



Brother same here. My PR is very respectable but it's history. It's been 11years and my right anterior delt still bothers me. "how much can you bench" is a sore subject (literally).


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 30, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Lean forward and actually reverse my grip so that my fingers are actually pointing inward toward my rib cage and my thumb is on the outside of the dip bar - think of it as a backwards grip. It forces my elbows out at 90 degrees from my body and doesn't allow me to rely on my tris by get them in close. Most folks don't have the flexibility in to feel comfortable doing it but it makes a big differnce in terms of stretch.




I tried this. It ain't never gonna happen cowboy.... Oh my gosh..... I am simply not flexible enough and to add misery to the equation my elbows have tendinitis and it hurt like a mother to even try. I can see where it would be a helluva way to do dips but unfortunately I just can't do them. On a brighter note, I had a great leg workout today- YOURS! 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## RedLang (Feb 3, 2013)

Excellent read Cash! This is similiar to my own routine except i dont superset my flat bench. Just the others and i have a decent rest as it knocks it out of you!


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 4, 2013)

I got to follow cash outs routines hes in phenomenal shape!


----------



## Cashout (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup the inverted grip dips are a little bit of a trick...if you have elbow issues I can see how that would really stress the soft tissue around the joint. The next best alternative is to do overhand grip dips on a really wide dip station. I have one that I can adjust to 36" wide. That can almost give the same effect. Problem is most dip stations in gyms are narrower than they should be.



63Vette said:


> I tried this. It ain't never gonna happen cowboy.... Oh my gosh..... I am simply not flexible enough and to add misery to the equation my elbows have tendinitis and it hurt like a mother to even try. I can see where it would be a helluva way to do dips but unfortunately I just can't do them. On a brighter note, I had a great leg workout today- YOURS!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Yup the inverted grip dips are a little bit of a trick...if you have elbow issues I can see how that would really stress the soft tissue around the joint. The next best alternative is to do overhand grip dips on a really wide dip station. I have one that I can adjust to 36" wide. That can almost give the same effect. Problem is most dip stations in gyms are narrower than they should be.



He might be able to build up flexibility... I do dips with my fingers pointing forward, thumbs pointing in and all the weight resting on the heel of my hand. This essentially mimics the way I press with a bar or dumbbells.  Takes some chest out of the movement for me.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 4, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Yup the inverted grip dips are a little bit of a trick...if you have elbow issues I can see how that would really stress the soft tissue around the joint. The next best alternative is to do overhand grip dips on a really wide dip station. I have one that I can adjust to 36" wide. That can almost give the same effect. Problem is most dip stations in gyms are narrower than they should be.



^^^ THIS ^^^ - gets my shoulders in a bad way. Still sticking with them, just keeping an eye on the weight.


----------

